# Question re piddle pads..non GSD



## jang (May 1, 2011)

My Chi is 10 years old and is taking diuretics so she has to pee frequently..No problem til now but my dad is going to Ohio for 3 months and there will be no one to take her out during the day..I think what I am going to do is block her in the kitchen with piddle pads, but I wonder if she is too old to use them..understand what they are for..Any ideas? I hate to use diapers mainly because of the cost..crazy prices for those..jan


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

As long as she's in a small enough space at first she should take to them well enough. It's harder with a older dog because we've trained them to go outside. The pee pads have pheromones on them to encourage the dogs to use them


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for your response Shanna..jan


----------

